# 2018 Toronto Bottle Show - April 22 - write up



## Arob

If you want to read about the Toronto Bottle Show - April 22 2018, the booth by booth account that drones on and on and usually appears on Dumpdiggers is on Sharing Toronto magazine this year,
http://www.sharingtoronto.com/2018/04/23/2018-toronto-bottle-show/







Some highlights include Terry Matz, above, hunting Torpedo bottles. 






Mark Draak (his son Justin in pic above) with a century old bottle mold made from a tree stump.

The bottles it makes are the classic D&D potion bottles. 






and tables of 'stuff' - the pic below expands






this is a great one, thanks Scott Jordan


----------



## RCO

its always above average when compared to other similar antique shows , wide variety of items available and many at a reasonable price range when compared to what people are asking online or at antique malls for similar items 

I bought more things then I was planning on but overall satisfied with my purchases


----------

